# 76937 for heart cath?



## jtuominen (Jan 17, 2011)

I was reading the forward for the cardiac cath section, and I see that it says vascular access is included in the heart cath codes.
I have a new MD doing brachial access and he's using sonosite for ultrasound guided vascular access. 76937.
He dictating it properly, covering all the 4 critical components the code requires, so he wants 76937 with his heart caths (eg. 93458)
When I run these two codes through our CCI editor I get no edits.
So Im confused, is 76937 considered a component of the heart cath, or not?
Anyone have any ideas?


----------

